# Season Passes do not record- no upcoming episodes



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

Ok, so I just replaced the drive in my S2 DTivo with a new drive. The drive included a new 6.2 image (not 6.2a) . After the guide data started to populate, a curious behavior emerged. I can find a program in the guide, and add a season pass. Some season passes work, but many show no upcoming episodes or show upcoming episodes on other channels, but not the episodes that I created the season pass from. I can even manually record those episodes, but they are not seen by the season pass. Furthermore, in over 24 hours since rebuild (and subsequent clear and delete guide data) not a single suggestion taped, which I find odd. Usually whenever I rebuild a drive, within hours suggestions start taping. 

Any ideas or suggestions?

I guess I should try updating to 6.2a - but that means I need to go find the slices....


----------



## ss_sea_ya (Sep 2, 2010)

This is a long shot, but what does "account status" in system information say? Maybe you need to refresh the box from DirecTV. Just a shot in the dark, tho.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

ss_sea_ya said:


> This is a long shot, but what does "account status" in system information say? Maybe you need to refresh the box from DirecTV. Just a shot in the dark, tho.


Thanks. The status was fine and I could get all the channels (had to call in for locals). For whatever reason the issue has resolved itself - but it took about 48 hours before the first suggestions started recording - never seen it do that before.

Meanwhile a second S2 DTivo with what I thought was an ailing drive (frequent freezes, dropouts, etc) died completely and again, the culprit was the power supply - not the drive.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

I suspect that even though the guide data started populating there was no index for it to use yet for the Season Passes. You can check the System Information screen to see when indexing finishes. Even the DTiVos have to index the guide data even though they are getting new data constantly.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

ronsch said:


> I suspect that even though the guide data started populating there was no index for it to use yet for the Season Passes. You can check the System Information screen to see when indexing finishes. Even the DTiVos have to index the guide data even though they are getting new data constantly.


I think you are right, but I have replaced a large number of drives for myself, family and friends, and I have never seen it take THAT long. Usually it is recording suggestions within a few hours - even without a full index.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Hichhiker said:


> I think you are right, but I have replaced a large number of drives for myself, family and friends, and I have never seen it take THAT long. Usually it is recording suggestions within a few hours - even without a full index.


YMMV...


----------

